# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Sep 29, 2012)

Saturday JEOPARDY


  Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  
JEOPARDY- POLITICAL QUOTES
1. ($400)- "You won't have" this man "to kick around anymore,  because, gentlemen, this is my last press conference."
[ who is Richard Nixon ?  ]
2. ($1200)- On July 14, 1789 this French king wrote in his  diary "Nothing"
[who is Louis XVI ? ]
3. ($2000)- 1 day before his assassination he remarked, "I've  looked over, & I've seen the promised land"
[who is Martin Luther King, Jr. ?  ]

Double JEOPARDY-  FOOD
4.($800)- Consisting of puff pastry layered with custard or  cream, this pastry's fit for an emperor
[ what is a Napoleon ?  ]
5. ($2400)- They're immature pigeons sometimes raised for  food
[what are Squabs ?]
6. ($4000)- These edible fungi thrive in chalky soil, &  the best are the perigord variety
[ what are Truffles ?]
Final JEOPARDY- CHEMISTRY
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Lampblack consists mostly of this element 
[ what is Carbon ? ]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2012)

Clean sweep of it today!

Thanks, LT!


----------

